# The assassin game



## Greed (May 10, 2010)

Ok this is what happens, There is no sign up thread needed. Anyone can join but if they wanna join while there is a game in progress they'll have to wait till its over to be in. I'll PM you your roles and don't share it with anyone. The game starts out as day. Towns folk PM me with thier vote on who should get killed if it's a tie I'll flip a coin, whoever's name has the higher votes will die. Also the assassin(s) will PM me when I change it to night on who they killed. If an assassin kills a FBI agent(they'll be amongst the towns folk so you won't know who is one or not)then the assassin is out of the game. So once I have enough people I'll PM the roles. Have fun :D


----------



## PinserPerson (May 10, 2010)

^  ^
O  o

  O

What?


----------



## Greed (May 10, 2010)

Ok sipmle version you are either a assassin, a towns folk or a FBI agent(depends on what role I PM you)
Towns Folk when it's Day(I'll let you know when it switches to Night)can PM with a vote on who they want killed(that person will be accused of being the assassin if he or she isn't already it)
Once Night the Assassin(s) will PM with who they killed and I will announce it each game has a differnt story line
I'll announce it when someone is killed
If in Assassin kills the FBI agent then the Assassin is arrested and the game is over(that is if there is only one assassin)
Did that help at all?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 10, 2010)

So it's a game of Mafia?

If you haven't noticed, there are at least three other games of Mafia going on right now.


----------



## PinserPerson (May 10, 2010)

ya, it helps.  PM me and tell me what i am


----------



## Greed (May 11, 2010)

Kammington said:


> So it's a game of Mafia?
> 
> If you haven't noticed, there are at least three other games of Mafia going on right now.


No..at least thats not what I see it as


----------



## PinserPerson (May 11, 2010)

I guess you could see it as mafia...


----------



## Sage Noctowl (May 11, 2010)

Wait, how isn't it a variation of Mafia, or why do you not see it as such?


----------



## Greed (May 11, 2010)

Sage Noctowl said:


> Wait, how isn't it a variation of Mafia, or why do you not see it as such?


Well I mean this is a game I played on a previous forum I was on so I thought I'd bring this over here but I guess I didn't realize that there was something like it already here


----------

